# Has Anyone Heard Of This Food????



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

I was looking up a grain free lamb based food when i came across this. I may try a 7 lb lamb kibble. I have my 11 mos old on Calif. Nat Lamb/rice. She has been on it over a month now and her vaginal area is so red, her right ear gets brown gunk. This article talks all about grain/carbs and how it affects their ears, genitals and overall health. Please read. I will also post the foods they sell on a new thread. What do you think of this food?

















​







*Great Life Rubicon Foods



*




*NONE* of the products The Whole Dog recommends and carries were affected by the recall! 
*Great Life "Rubicon" Grain & Potato Free Formula Dog Food*​For the past fifty years, commercial pet food companies have assured us that their pet foods are nutritionally complete and balanced". or "scientifically balanced." They tell us these statements are formulated on study after study. Most of these foods are grain based-whole wheat, barley, oats, corn meal or rice with added *synthetic* vitamins and minerals. 

The latest trend in pet foods is the addition of potatoes. *Potatoes contain a carcinogen-* *acrylamide- As a daily maintenance food, potatoes are not a health food! They may actually be a part of the cancer epidemic in pets! The August 14, 2002 issue of the _Journal of Agricultural and Food Chemistry_, reported presence of high levels of acrylamide in carbohydrate rich foods like potatoes. 

**Acrylamide induces gene mutations and has been found in animal tests to cause malignant stomach tumors. It is also known to cause damage to the central and peripheral nervous system.* 

To help you take your dogs back to an age when they were healthy, lean and active from eating natures perfect, GRAIN FREE diet, Great Life Performance Pet Products has created *Great Life's Grain-Free Diet for dogs* (and cats). 

As with their other pet foods, they have a unique process that allows them to bring you the *raw foods* your pets crave and need layered on a grain free kibble enclosed with *wild salmon* and organic coconut oil. They have taken raw food and attached them to a wholistic kibble.​

*Dog Food Flavors: FULL ACTIVE NUTRITION - NO REFRIGERATION NEEDED* 

*See Testimonies Below*​​​


*Buffalo, Chicken or New Zealand Lamb* 
*Order HERE*
*Ingredients*​
*Chicken:* 
(Organics Inside / USDA Approved Ingredients) 
Raw Food portion: 
Freeze dried chicken, freeze dried chicken liver, ground chicken necks, fresh bok choy, inulin, green tripe, mixed baby sprouts, coral calcium + 74 trace minerals, active pre 7 probiotics enclosed in wild salmon and organic coconut oil. 

Wholistic Kibble portion: 
Whole chicken, tapioca, jicama, yams, pumplin, peas, chicken fat (preserved with mixed toccopherols), flaxseed, suncured alfalfa meal, blueberries, cranberries, kelp, eggs, mangosteen reishi mushroom, trukey tail, artichoke, garlic, parsley, kale, full spectrum chelaed minerals and vitamins. 

*Buffalo* 
(Organics Inside / USDA Approved Ingredients ) 
Raw Food portion: 
Freeze Dried buffalo, freeze dried buffalo liver, freeze dried bufflo bone, fresh bok choy, inulin, green tripe, mixed baby sprouts, coral calcium + 74 trace minerals, active pre 7 probiotics enclosed in wild salmon and organic coconut oil. 

Wholistic Kibble portion: 
Buffalo meat, tapioca, jicama, yams, pumplin, peas, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), flaxseed, suncured alfalfa meal, blueberries, cranberries, kelp, eggs, mangosteen reishi mushroom, trukey tail, artichoke, garlic, parsley, kale, full spectrum chelaed minerals and vitamins. (Buffalo is a very clean, leaner meat. It is a good food for dogs with allergies. 

New Zealand Lamb 
Raw Food: 
Freeze Dried Lamb Meat, Freeze Dried Lamb Liver, Bok Choy, Inulin, Green Tripe, Mixed Baby Sprouts, Coral Calcium + 74 Trace Minerals, Active Pre & Probiotics, Full Spectrum Digestive Enzymes enclosed in Wild Salmon and Organic Coconut Oil. 
Wholistic Kibble: 
Lamb Meat, Tapioca, Jicama, Yams, Pumpkin, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherals), Kelp, Flaxseed, Egg, Mangosteen, Cranberries, Blueberries, Suncured Alfalfa Meal, Peas, Parsley, Turkey Tail, Reishi, Garlic, Artichoke, Full spectrum vitamins, chelated minerals. 


*Tapioca:*A starch from the fleshy root of the cassava, contains calcium and small amounts of minerals. 
*Jicama:* 
used as a starch, a very good source of fiber that contains potassium and is high in vitamin C 
*Yams:* 
Good amounts of vitamin B6, potassium and other nutrients. it is being studied as a cancer preventive. 
*Pumpkin:* 
Low in calories and fat, it contains a wide variety of vitamins and minerals, plus lots of Vitamin A, carotenoids and is an excellent source of fiber. Aids in Worm expulsion. 
*Peas:* 
Bursting with nutrients, 8 vitamins, 7 minerals and dietary fiber and protien. 
*Chicken Fat:*(preserved with mised tocopherols): Dogs repuire fat in their diet for energy, building blocks for hormones and for a healthy nervous sytem. 

*Flaxseeds:* 
Abundant in omega 3 fatty acids which are needed to product flexible cell membranes. 


Essential vitamins and minerals and is commonly used to detoxify the body. 

*Blueberries:* 
Rich sources of antioxident phytonutrients protecting the body and brain from stress. 

*Cranberries:* 
Unique in their ability to protect and treat the urinary tract. 

*Kelp:* Boosts the immune system, regulates the glands, promotes regular heat cycles, supports and promotes a healthy coat and detoxifies the body. 

*Eggs:* 
A rich source of lutein, a carotenoid thought to help prevent cataracts and a source of B-vitamins, including B12. 

*Mangosteen:* 
Treats allergies, supports the nervous system, as well as the cardiovascular system: aids in treating urinary and digestive problems. 

*Reishi:* 
Has benificial action in treating diatbted melitius, anti-tumor effect, hith blood pressure, anti-allergenic properties because it inhibits release of histamine. 

*Turkey Tail:* 
Anti-virus and anti-inflammatory in the treatment of infection and inflammation of the upper respiratory, urinary and digestive tracts including liver. 

*Artichoke:* 
Nutrient dense with 16 essential nutrients! Powerful antioxidant properties hellp the liver regenerate healthy tiddue. Artichoks provide the important minerals magnesium, chromium, manganese, potassium, phosphorus, iron and calcium. 

*Garlic:* 
Anti-inflammatory, anti-bacterial and anti-viral activities. Good amounts of vitamin C, B6, selenium, manganese and other minerals. 

*Parsley:* 
Cleanses the blood, stimulates the digestive system, maintains healthy skin, hellps expel worms and freshens the breath. 

*Kale:* 
Sulfer-containing phytochemicals, carotenoids, pro-vitamin A, vitamin C, B6, minerals including calcium and plant fiber. 

*Coconut Oil* 
Helps regulate thyroid function, fights immune diseases, anti-viral, antibacterial and antiprotozoal (giardia). Coconut oil is a digestive aid, especially important for inflammatory bowel disorders. As an antioxident, it is 50 times more potent then Vitamin E, 15 times more potent then carrots and 300 times more potent than tomatoes. 

*Wild Salmon Oil* 
Essential fatty acids that benefit the heart and circulatory system, nervous system development, immune system function and skin and coat. 


Buffalo Analysis: 
Crude Protein: min 33% 
Crude Fat: min 16% 
Crude Fiber: max 4% 
Digestable Ccal/LB 1723 
Moisture: max 10% 

Chicken Analysis: 
Crude Protien: min 37% 
Crude Fat min 19% 
Crude Fiber: max 4% 
Digestible Kcal/LB 1812 
Moisture: max 10%​


*- TO ORDER -* 

Online Order Form 

Or please call and leave a message on our voice mail and we will call you back to take your order. *530-347-9211* 

Rubicon-Open Range *Chicken-Grain & Potato Free Dog Food -7lb - $ 22.49* 

Rubicon-Open Range *Chicken-Grain & Potato Free Dog Food -18lb - $49.79* 

Rubicon-Open Range *Chicken-Grain & Potato Free Dog Food -35lb - $ 79.99* 

*************** 
*Buffalo-Grain & Potato Free Dog Food -7lbs - $ 24.99* 

*Buffalo-Grain & Potato Free Dog Food -18lbs - $53.95* 

Rubicon-*Buffalo-Grain & Potato Free Dog Food -35lbs - $ 84.79* 

****************** 
Rubicon-*New Zealand Lamb-Grain & Potato Free Dog Food- 7 pounds - $23.79* 

Rubicon-*New Zealand Lamb-Grain & Potato Free Dog Food- 18 pounds - $53.95* 

Rubicon-*New Zealand Lamb-Grain & Potato Free Dog Food- 35 pounds - $ 84*​


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

Here is the article on Yeast Infections

















*Yeast Infections In Dogs *​


Yeasts are single cell organisms, which are found on the surfaces of all living things, including your dog's body. Yeasts normally live on the mucous membranes of the digestive tract. One family of yeasts called, Candida albicans, live in the digestive tract and consume substances such as sugar and fats in order to survive. When our dog's immune system is healthy, the body is able to destroy the yeasts and keep them under control. However, when the immune system is weak, the yeast, being an opportunistic feeder, may produce in mass amounts causing toxins that disable the immune system and prevent it from functioning properly. At this point, the system becomes altered causing a host of health problems. So, It goes without saying that an overgrowth of yeast toxins will affect your pet's immune system, nervous system, and their endocrine system. Since these systems are all inter-connected, yeast toxins play a major role in causing allergies, bladder infections, skin disorders and many other health problems. 

Yeast infections in dogs are usually found in the skin and ears and are caused by an organism called Malasezzia pachydermatis or malasezzia for short. Malasezzia, interestingly enough, appeared on the dermatology scene about 10 years ago, but may have been around a lot longer. It used to be, and still is in many dogs, one that is ever present but doesn't do any harm. In the dog’s ears, it is considered a secondary pathogen, but in the skin it is now recognized as a primary one, although there is usually a predisposing cause that changes it from an innocent bystander into an itchy, relentless problem. 

Many times,dogs that are suffering from malasezzia will have skin lesions or sores. These lesions can be only one or two or, localized in patches, or in some cases all over the body. These sores are usually red and are accompanied by areas of increased pigmentation, hair loss, and scaliness or greasiness. This scaliness and greasiness with a yellowish tint is usually indicative that malasezzia is the culprit. The dogs are also usually very itchy and have a musty type odor. The most common sites for these sores are the underside of the neck, the belly, and the feet, especially between the toes. 

Candida albicans is another yeast-like fungus that normally lives in a healthy balance in the body. When the balance is upset, infection results. This is known as Candidiasis and the fungus travels to all parts of the body through the bloodstream. 

As mentioned above, Normally, the large intestine hosts a balance of beneficial bacteria (Lactobacillus acidophilus and Lactobacillus bifidus) along with yeast. The harmful Candida is usually kept in check by the Lactobacillus bacteria, partially by the production of lactic acid. Candida actually provides growth factors for Lactobacillus. They exist in a natural balance, until something happens to upset that balance. 

Although there is no "single factor" responsible for turning this naturally occurring organism into an agent of disease, the candidal species is notorious for being an "opportunistic" pathogen: "They incite disease in hosts whose local or systemic immune attributes have been impaired, damaged, or innately dysfunctional". Candida has a tenacious ability to adhere to mucosal surfaces. This is a necessary step for the initiation of candidiasis, and adherence depends on the immune status of the host. Candida secretes enzymes which destroy membrane integrity, leading to dysfunction. Candida also secretes toxins which activate the immune system, overload the liver, and deposit in body tissues. 

The main cause of yeast infections, such as Candida Albicans, is from grain-based foods and drugs, chemicals and poisons. Cooked foods anything in a can or a bag, vaccines which compromise and destroy the natural immune system, antibiotics which kill the friendly bacteria which would ordinarily fight and overwhelm the yeast, steroids that shut down the body's ability to fight back, and any and all other drugs, chemicals and poisons, including frontline, advantage, program, heartguard, etc, that compromise the immune system are all additional reasons for seeing such a preponderance of yeast infections. Yeast infections seem to be one the most under-diagnosed illnesses in the veterinary field. 

Many different types of traditional treatments are being used to treat yeast and other skin problems. Although drugs are temporally effective for the symptoms, they do not eliminate the cause of the symptom. I believe you need to get at the cause, you need to look at the whole picture, the whole dog if you will. Once the cause is found, a PREVENTION PLAN can be initiated. 

*Prevention is the cure!* 

Immediately you need to get your dog on raw meat and bone diet with supplements to balance and boost the immune system, cleanse these toxins from the body, re-establish the good/friendly bacteria to help the body to crowd-out and combat the yeast and enhance the level of nutrition. As prevention, these must be permanent lifestyle changes for your dog in order for him/her to be able to resist any future yeast infections. 

While a fresh, raw meat and bones diet is the preferable diet, if you are not willing to go to an all raw diet for your dog then please consider a grain and potato free dehydrated raw diet or at the very least,switch to a home cooked diet *with out* grains or vegetables (at least until the yeast is under control). 

If you just can not for some reason feed a raw or dehydrated raw diet, then we reccomend "Rubicon, which is a grain & potato Free kibble that is layerd with a freeze dried raw food mixture of nutrients 

***Just *be warned* that it will take longer to get the yeast under control with a processed food diet. 

Let's just think about this for a minute, you see, science proves dogs are carnivores and were not designed to eat grains in the first place. They do not manufacter amylase in their saliva, to start the break-down of carbohydrates and starches; amylase in the saliva is something omnivorous and herbivorous animals possess, but not carnivorous animals. This places the burden entirely on the pancreas, forcing it to produce large amounts of amylase to deal with the starch, cellulose, and carbohydrates in grains and plant matter. (The carnivore's pancreas does not secrete cellulase to split the cellulose into glucose molecules), nor have dogs become efficient at digesting and assimilating and utilizing gains or plant material as a source of high quality protein. Herbivores do those sorts of things. 
Read Canine and Feline Nutrition Case, Carey and Hirakawa Published by Mosby, 1995 

A dog's main diet in the wild is raw prey (meat). In the wild they eat very little vegetation at all and NO grains. 

What CAN my dog eat that as anti-yeast foods? 

Meats: 
Fresh, (organic when possible) chicken, fish, rabbit, turkey, goat, cornish hen, lamb beef, quail, duck. 

Vegetables: 
Since dogs do not produce very much amylase or celulase at all, which would make digesting vegetables possible, it is best to *avoid* them all together. 

However, if you for your own sake feel the need to feed some kind of vegetation, organic sprouts and leafy greens that have been throughly pulverized or juiced can be fed in very small amounts. 

Fruits: 
It is also best to avoid feeding fruits at all, especially while starving out yeast due to the sugar content. As the dog heals you may begin to add fresh organic blueberries, raspberries, Ninxga (gogi) berries and/or blackberries when they are in season. 

Water: 
If you do not drink your own tap water then please, do not give it to your dog to drink. Use purified or distilled water... You don't want to give your dog any illnesses due to water contamination. 

Cleansing and de-toxing 

Detox or cleanse the Blood. 
Toxins are the impurities that the filtering systems of the body tries to eliminate so that these impurities do not get into the blood stream. Once these contaminants ARE in the blood stream, the body begins to lose nutrition. The blood is either able to feed the body with good wholesome nutrients, or it is feeding the body with contaminates ultimately causing serious health issues. 

Every diagnosed disease has as its root cause--toxins. These toxins are circulating within your dog's body with every single beat of its little heart. If you will clean up your dog's internal body, then maintain its internal cleanliness on a regular basis, your dog can return to health and stay that way. 

We recommend: 
Pets Alive Detox Plus 

Or 
Constitutional Blend 
and Detox Blend 

Importance of Replenishing the Good/Friendly Bacteria 
The good bacteria that are attached to the inner intestinal walls are benign and do not harm our dogs (or us for that matter). They don’t make harmful chemicals or provoke immune responses and inflammation. In fact, these microorganisms actually protect us from the adherence of disease causing bacteria, like Salmonella and Shigella, which cause diarrhea. 

The disruption if the intestinal balance is where the troubles begin. The Candida yeast goes through cycles of overgrowth, where toxins are released throughout the system causing numerous or various symptoms. Candida makes a variety of toxic chemicals, which kill the good bacteria. The making of these chemicals prevents bacteria from coming back and enables the yeast to stay. If antibiotics have been used, they too kill all the good bacteria with the bad and the yeast gets a stronghold. Give your dog probiotics to re-build the good bacteria and to help choke out the yeast. 

We recommend Fastrack Canine Gel OR Fastrack Microbial Powder 
Or 
Enzymes Pro Plus 

Provide vital ‘live food’ dietary enzymes 
Live enzymes are completely absent from all cooked and processed pet foods. These key enzymes are what provide the necessary mechanisms to help the body produce powerful antioxidant enzymes. In combating yeast infections, they play a vital role by helping to flush out the dying Candida yeast toxins from the body and free radicals at a cellular level. 

Again, we recommend Fastrack® Canine Microbial Daily Supplement
or 
Enzymes Pro + 

Add a good, natural source vitamin Mineral supplement with herbs and antioxidents and Transfer Factor which are all designed to build the immune system back up and help keep it balanced. 

Frequent bathing can cause more harm then good for the most part. However, if your dog still smells offensive and a good massage and/or brushing does not help, you can give once weekly baths to clear the skin of dead and dying materials, however, please, only use a natural ingredient product with no chemicals, made especially for dogs such as Young Living Animal Scents or Spa Scents Revitalizing Shampoo 

The use of essential oils in the shampoo or final rinse will assist naturally in killing the bacteria on the skin it's self as well as start it healing. Such oils as Lavender, Myrrh, Rosemary, Eucalyptus or Melaleuca alternifoila are good for this purpose. 

Instead of bathing or in between baths you can mist the dog's skin with Young Living's Lavaderm spray or HPN's Soothing Mist 

*CAUTION*: Use only 100% pure, therapeutic grade essential oils in your products. If you are unsure, you should consult with the seller or manufacture of the Shampoos or oils used in the products. 

You can also use a rinse with a 50/50 mixture of *raw*, un-filtered apple cider vinegar and water which will also aid in healing and killing the bacteria growing on the skin; HOWEVER, APPLE-CIDER VINEGAR rinses should NEVER be applied to pets with any open lesions. 

Apple Cider Vinegar or Grapefruit Seed Extract may also be added to your dog's drinking water 

It is important to note that this is a slow cleansing process which can often take 3-7 months before you see major changes with your dog. 

The symptoms of cleansing and de-toxing usually occur about 3-4 weeks into the changes. These symptoms of cleansing, include itchiness and inflammation which will often appear to worsen during the initial two months of the program, inflamed and itchy ears, skin eruptions and/or flu-like symptoms like vomiting, loose stools, diarrhea and lethargy. This healing crisis effect of the body detoxifying can last for quite some period at times and requires patience on your part. 

Make sure to keep an eye on your pet’s general health and temperature and certainly DON’T AVOID treatment by your "Holistic" Veterinarian for serious infections. 

Most dogs show a response to treatment within a month however, from what I have seen, the time needed here averages out to be 1 month for every year of life! Slightly longer for those with a history of medication usage like antibiotics, steroids and antihistamines. The length of treatment seems proportional to the cooperation of the owner. In other words, if the owner gives the remedies once a day, administers antibiotics during the treatment program, and feeds a low quality diet, the treatment will take longer. Treatment will be more effective if the owner remains persistent with the required regimen. 

A yeast infection can be a very frustrating ailment that takes commitment on your part (dog owner/guardian). The program is not easy for many, however, when the yeast is under control, owners report significant improvement and a new positive lifestyle for their dog. 

*A consultation is highly recommended before any preventative program or treatment is started. A consultation includes a personalized diet and holistic program suggestions that are custom-tailored to your own dog's individual and personal needs. While I will continue to provide and even add educational articles on the website and Blog, most of these are general in nature. I therefore encourage you to tailor a program specifically for your dog's needs. This is particularly imperative in pets with complicated health issues, or if you've done a lot of outside reading and have conflicting information.



The products and information given on these pages is not intended to substitute veterinary diagnosis and treatment, but to compliment it. If symptoms persist, please seek the advice of a qualified practitioner. 
​







*Great Life Rubicon Foods



*




*NONE* of the products The Whole Dog recommends and carries were affected by the recall! 
*Great Life "Rubicon" Grain & Potato Free Formula Dog Food*​For the past fifty years, commercial pet food companies have assured us that their pet foods are nutritionally complete and balanced". or "scientifically balanced." They tell us these statements are formulated on study after study. Most of these foods are grain based-whole wheat, barley, oats, corn meal or rice with added *synthetic* vitamins and minerals. 

The latest trend in pet foods is the addition of potatoes. *Potatoes contain a carcinogen-* *acrylamide- As a daily maintenance food, potatoes are not a health food! They may actually be a part of the cancer epidemic in pets! The August 14, 2002 issue of the _Journal of Agricultural and Food Chemistry_, reported presence of high levels of acrylamide in carbohydrate rich foods like potatoes. 

**Acrylamide induces gene mutations and has been found in animal tests to cause malignant stomach tumors. It is also known to cause damage to the central and peripheral nervous system.* 

To help you take your dogs back to an age when they were healthy, lean and active from eating natures perfect, GRAIN FREE diet, Great Life Performance Pet Products has created *Great Life's Grain-Free Diet for dogs* (and cats). 

As with their other pet foods, they have a unique process that allows them to bring you the *raw foods* your pets crave and need layered on a grain free kibble enclosed with *wild salmon* and organic coconut oil. They have taken raw food and attached them to a wholistic kibble.​

*Dog Food Flavors: FULL ACTIVE NUTRITION - NO REFRIGERATION NEEDED* 

*See Testimonies Below*​​​


*Buffalo, Chicken or New Zealand Lamb* 
*Order HERE*
*Ingredients*​
*Chicken:* 
(Organics Inside / USDA Approved Ingredients) 
Raw Food portion: 
Freeze dried chicken, freeze dried chicken liver, ground chicken necks, fresh bok choy, inulin, green tripe, mixed baby sprouts, coral calcium + 74 trace minerals, active pre 7 probiotics enclosed in wild salmon and organic coconut oil. 

Wholistic Kibble portion: 
Whole chicken, tapioca, jicama, yams, pumplin, peas, chicken fat (preserved with mixed toccopherols), flaxseed, suncured alfalfa meal, blueberries, cranberries, kelp, eggs, mangosteen reishi mushroom, trukey tail, artichoke, garlic, parsley, kale, full spectrum chelaed minerals and vitamins. 

*Buffalo* 
(Organics Inside / USDA Approved Ingredients ) 
Raw Food portion: 
Freeze Dried buffalo, freeze dried buffalo liver, freeze dried bufflo bone, fresh bok choy, inulin, green tripe, mixed baby sprouts, coral calcium + 74 trace minerals, active pre 7 probiotics enclosed in wild salmon and organic coconut oil. 

Wholistic Kibble portion: 
Buffalo meat, tapioca, jicama, yams, pumplin, peas, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), flaxseed, suncured alfalfa meal, blueberries, cranberries, kelp, eggs, mangosteen reishi mushroom, trukey tail, artichoke, garlic, parsley, kale, full spectrum chelaed minerals and vitamins. (Buffalo is a very clean, leaner meat. It is a good food for dogs with allergies. 

New Zealand Lamb 
Raw Food: 
Freeze Dried Lamb Meat, Freeze Dried Lamb Liver, Bok Choy, Inulin, Green Tripe, Mixed Baby Sprouts, Coral Calcium + 74 Trace Minerals, Active Pre & Probiotics, Full Spectrum Digestive Enzymes enclosed in Wild Salmon and Organic Coconut Oil. 
Wholistic Kibble: 
Lamb Meat, Tapioca, Jicama, Yams, Pumpkin, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherals), Kelp, Flaxseed, Egg, Mangosteen, Cranberries, Blueberries, Suncured Alfalfa Meal, Peas, Parsley, Turkey Tail, Reishi, Garlic, Artichoke, Full spectrum vitamins, chelated minerals. 


*Tapioca:*A starch from the fleshy root of the cassava, contains calcium and small amounts of minerals. 
*Jicama:* 
used as a starch, a very good source of fiber that contains potassium and is high in vitamin C 
*Yams:* 
Good amounts of vitamin B6, potassium and other nutrients. it is being studied as a cancer preventive. 
*Pumpkin:* 
Low in calories and fat, it contains a wide variety of vitamins and minerals, plus lots of Vitamin A, carotenoids and is an excellent source of fiber. Aids in Worm expulsion. 
*Peas:* 
Bursting with nutrients, 8 vitamins, 7 minerals and dietary fiber and protien. 
*Chicken Fat:*(preserved with mised tocopherols): Dogs repuire fat in their diet for energy, building blocks for hormones and for a healthy nervous sytem. 

*Flaxseeds:* 
Abundant in omega 3 fatty acids which are needed to product flexible cell membranes. 


Essential vitamins and minerals and is commonly used to detoxify the body. 

*Blueberries:* 
Rich sources of antioxident phytonutrients protecting the body and brain from stress. 

*Cranberries:* 
Unique in their ability to protect and treat the urinary tract. 

*Kelp:* Boosts the immune system, regulates the glands, promotes regular heat cycles, supports and promotes a healthy coat and detoxifies the body. 

*Eggs:* 
A rich source of lutein, a carotenoid thought to help prevent cataracts and a source of B-vitamins, including B12. 

*Mangosteen:* 
Treats allergies, supports the nervous system, as well as the cardiovascular system: aids in treating urinary and digestive problems. 

*Reishi:* 
Has benificial action in treating diatbted melitius, anti-tumor effect, hith blood pressure, anti-allergenic properties because it inhibits release of histamine. 

*Turkey Tail:* 
Anti-virus and anti-inflammatory in the treatment of infection and inflammation of the upper respiratory, urinary and digestive tracts including liver. 

*Artichoke:* 
Nutrient dense with 16 essential nutrients! Powerful antioxidant properties hellp the liver regenerate healthy tiddue. Artichoks provide the important minerals magnesium, chromium, manganese, potassium, phosphorus, iron and calcium. 

*Garlic:* 
Anti-inflammatory, anti-bacterial and anti-viral activities. Good amounts of vitamin C, B6, selenium, manganese and other minerals. 

*Parsley:* 
Cleanses the blood, stimulates the digestive system, maintains healthy skin, hellps expel worms and freshens the breath. 

*Kale:* 
Sulfer-containing phytochemicals, carotenoids, pro-vitamin A, vitamin C, B6, minerals including calcium and plant fiber. 

*Coconut Oil* 
Helps regulate thyroid function, fights immune diseases, anti-viral, antibacterial and antiprotozoal (giardia). Coconut oil is a digestive aid, especially important for inflammatory bowel disorders. As an antioxident, it is 50 times more potent then Vitamin E, 15 times more potent then carrots and 300 times more potent than tomatoes. 

*Wild Salmon Oil* 
Essential fatty acids that benefit the heart and circulatory system, nervous system development, immune system function and skin and coat. 


Buffalo Analysis: 
Crude Protein: min 33% 
Crude Fat: min 16% 
Crude Fiber: max 4% 
Digestable Ccal/LB 1723 
Moisture: max 10% 

Chicken Analysis: 
Crude Protien: min 37% 
Crude Fat min 19% 
Crude Fiber: max 4% 
Digestible Kcal/LB 1812 
Moisture: max 10%​


*- TO ORDER -* 

Online Order Form 

Or please call and leave a message on our voice mail and we will call you back to take your order. *530-347-9211* 

Rubicon-Open Range *Chicken-Grain & Potato Free Dog Food -7lb - $ 22.49* 

Rubicon-Open Range *Chicken-Grain & Potato Free Dog Food -18lb - $49.79* 

Rubicon-Open Range *Chicken-Grain & Potato Free Dog Food -35lb - $ 79.99* 

*************** 
*Buffalo-Grain & Potato Free Dog Food -7lbs - $ 24.99* 

*Buffalo-Grain & Potato Free Dog Food -18lbs - $53.95* 

Rubicon-*Buffalo-Grain & Potato Free Dog Food -35lbs - $ 84.79* 

****************** 
Rubicon-*New Zealand Lamb-Grain & Potato Free Dog Food- 7 pounds - $23.79* 

Rubicon-*New Zealand Lamb-Grain & Potato Free Dog Food- 18 pounds - $53.95* 

Rubicon-*New Zealand Lamb-Grain & Potato Free Dog Food- 35 pounds - $ 84*​


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Theres better cheaper food out there. $80 for a 35lb bag is a little steep. Have you looked at Eagle Pack Hollistic? And it sounds like your girl has a possible UTI or going in heat. Is she fixed?


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

Sadies mom- She has an inverted vulva and i think what is happening is the urine is getting stuck there causing a rash so i wipe her now everytime she goes potty. She was in heat back in July and I am having her spayed next month so maybe that is also what is going on. Im not going to change foods at this time but Im curious to know if this is allergies to her food. She was on Orijen before and the redness never occured. And her right ear, well that has been on/off since i got her. It is now actually nice and pink.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I haven't heard of the food. It sounds a bit "gimmicky" in my opinion and I would also watch out for the tapioca (natural tapioca contains cyanogenic glycosides (converts to cyanide)). 

As for the yeast issues, Pippa has been plagued with this and we got rid of it once on a raw diet, went back onto grain free kibble and she was okay but when I put her on a food containing grain and a lower protein level the yeast came back with a vengeance. She is on a raw food and home cooked diet since the first week of September and we have gotten rid of the yeast again and the best perk is there's no doggy odour. The only time I've had no complaints about her skin, ears, stinkiness, breath, stool, etc. has been when she's been eating raw and home cooked. I think we are on this plan now for life.


----------

